# ‘92 Paramount value



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Apr 22, 2019)

There’s a ‘92 Paramount PDG Series 3 FS that I’m debating. The bike is in a city that I have a short business trip to. The seller is asking $300. eBay ads for similar models are all over the place. It has Shimano RX100 components. 

My plan is to negotiate on price, take it to a LBS and then ship it home via UPS Ground (I get shipping discounts so shipping isn’t a big deal). I know this is Japanese built. I’ll clean and tune it up, put new rubber on it and sell. I’m a sucker for blue. 


Am I wasting my time and money? I know the later model Paramounts aren’t as valuable. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mongeese (Apr 22, 2019)

250 tops in great condition.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 22, 2019)

I'd say the geese is in the right park.  Last one I saw sell was at $300 so depends on how much you can negotiate off and how much you need to make.   Probably depends on where you are.  I'm taking a Series 5 to AA and will be asking $325. These are really nice bikes but I think they were done a disservice by using the Paramount name.


----------



## GenuineRides (Apr 22, 2019)

They are still a pretty good quality steel frame bike.  At $300 I don't believe it's unreasonable but definitely on the high side, probably $250 tops, depending upon condition of the components upon inspection, maybe you can get for less... (plus the right wheels today can cost hundreds of $$$).


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Apr 22, 2019)

Well, crap. I was hoping it was a case of someone trying to offload quickly. Since it’s nothing special it’s not worth it. Even if I got it for $200 I’d still need to pay another $100 for shipping and new tires. It sure is pretty though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 24, 2019)

There was a guy at our local Frankenbike meet asking a crazy $1100 for one, not that it sold.
The components are nothing special, decent frame, but it's not Waterford, and you can find better frames for less.


----------



## Mr.RED (Apr 25, 2019)

I've sold one of these in the past for $250 and I see them pop up from anywhere from $200 to $300 in good condition.


----------

